
Ask HN: What are some insightful YouTube channels? - buddies2705
ASK HN: What are some insightful YouTube channels ?
======
raybb
I watch Big Think regularly. They have short videos with quite a wide variety
so speakers and I feel as though I've gotten some pretty good insights from
their videos.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/bigthink](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigthink)

------
lovelearning
Three channels I'd describe as insightful without any feeling of exaggeration
are Winston Sterzel's and Matthew Tye's vlogs on living, working and
travelling in China. I had very little idea about Chinese society earlier
except what's portrayed in media, but now I feel a lot more informed thanks to
their videos.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/churchillcustoms/about](https://www.youtube.com/user/churchillcustoms/about)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza/about](https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza/about)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/laowhy86/about](https://www.youtube.com/user/laowhy86/about)

------
buddies2705
How About
[https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat](https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat)
?

------
jmstfv
It depends on how you define `insightful`

If I just want to satiate my curiosity and have free time I watch Vsauce.
Occasionally I watch Numberphile, 3Blue1Brown & Computerphile, but these are
more math/CS related. Enjoy!

~~~
buddies2705
ex- nerdwriter1

------
hackathonguy
Shameless plug here. :-) I wrote an article about YouTube channels for
entrepreneurs which did pretty well on Medium (50K reads).

[https://blog.yalabot.com/i-got-sick-of-commoditized-
content-...](https://blog.yalabot.com/i-got-sick-of-commoditized-content-for-
entrepreneurs-heres-what-i-started-watching-instead-cdf9a5b28652)

------
Artlav
The Thought Emporium, if you are sciency-inclined -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheChemlife](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheChemlife)

------
xprt
[https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordonline/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordonline/videos)

